

Newspaper ignores family's request, names minor who attempted suicide at school - whbk
http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20130430/NEWS01/304300051/Report-IDs-student-who-attempted-suicide-La-Salle?nclick_check=1

======
whbk
Pathetic attempt at a justification from the editor is linked at the end of
the article.

~~~
whbk
And here's the direct link to that:
[http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20130430/NEWS01/304300060...](http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20130430/NEWS01/304300060/Editor-
Here-s-why-we-named-student)

